
Microsoft Wins $480M Army Battlefield Contract - acjohnson55
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-11-28/microsoft-wins-480-million-army-battlefield-contract
======
mandeepj
just from yesterday -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18556284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18556284)

------
josefresco
Anyone have details on how these could be used in a combat mission?

"for use on combat missions and in training"

I assumed it was just for "immersive job training" but it seems like there's
more to it.

~~~
ams6110
The story says the project intends to “increase lethality by enhancing the
ability to detect, decide and engage before the enemy”

So I would guess feeding information from scout and observer drones and other
types of sensors to the soldiers so they can more effectively see camouflaged
or hidden enemy positions, be more quickly aware of enemy movements, etc.

~~~
josefresco
I can't imagine fighters using the existing version for an extended period of
time while engaged as some sort of AR tool (see around corners etc.). However,
maybe they'll produce a "military spec" version that does just that. Maybe
they will be able to toggle on/off like night vision to reduce fatigue.

~~~
belltaco
You don't need everyone to wear it, perhaps someone designated as a scout.

